# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  C# Envoi SMS en utilisant les Commandes AT

## midou256

Bonjour,
Je viens a dvelopper un code C# pour l'envoi SMS a partir de PC.
L'application consiste a se connecter  un GSM via une liaison COM (USB, Bluetooth...) et communiquer les commandes AT requises pour l'envoi SMS.
Remarque: J'utilise un portable Nokia C3.
Le probme c'est que le GSM ne retourne pas de rponse  chaque envoi de commande. Tous excution de commande est acheve correctement sauf que la reception est toujours termine avec un timeout.

Ci aprs les fonctions que j'utilise



```

```

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?
Merci.

----------

